# Favourite lure



## gjedda63 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello all !what is your favourite topwater lure ?
Mine is a red/white jointed wobbler named HILO from Abu.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

chug bug


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

mid sized wave walker


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Giant Jackpot


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

The LOW Rider!!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Bucher Top Raider


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Double Cowgirl


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

He said topwater lure!! But that can be used as a topwater lure!!!


----------

